# OK, it's past December 1st. Where are those kits?



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

I know that this sounds like a broken record but it's past December 1st (who the heck has a ship date on a Saturday) and A Corps still doesn't have anything to show.

Anybody pick up an A Corps model over the weekend?

Jim


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Just for fun.....Lets all email them today!!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Remember guys..This is the SAME boy that Tried to "Lapco" Fiasco...I dont put alot of faith in anything from him, but it may happen...its also a good bet that NONE of those molds are owned by him, but rather by Revell Monogram, from the Old Aurora Buy out days....


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Zathros said:


> Remember guys..This is the SAME boy that Tried to "Lapco" Fiasco...I dont put alot of faith in anything from him, but it may happen...its also a good bet that NONE of those molds are owned by him, but rather by Revell Monogram, from the Old Aurora Buy out days....


There you go, being all serious about this. Nightsky has the right attitude.

Jim


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Must be those decal sheets being delayed. I want my Mad Barber/Doctor/Dentist kits and I want 'em NOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

WANT and GET are two entirely different things!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

A Corps, or "A Corpse", not much difference IMHO.

Huzz


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

New products are typically delayed. The release date is set based upon everything going as planned. In the real world, there is always stuff that goes wrong which will cause delays in projected dates.

Now, I kind of doubt that this is the case in this situation. Why? Experience.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

L-A-P-C-O-R-P-S-E stands for

Lovable kits
Ain't ever gonna happen
Pardon our track record
Circulation anticipation
Over-hype the situation
Release dates awaitin'
Plastic ain't even injectin'
Sue the competition cause i'm a tailgatin'
Exit...stage left

ehehehehehehehehehe!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Here I was turning a lovely shade of blue holding my breath waiting for their kits.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*For what its worth*

*I decided to call the company just to see what they would say.. I had a long and very pleasant conversation with Michael Giammarino..the first thing I discussed with him was the Lapco Fiasco, which he had no problem discussing..according to him, the family had hired an outside company to help them form Lapco..He states they lost $250,000 listening to thier bad **marketing suggestions, and basically got nothing.."this time its different"**says he.."Its being run by the family...we are doing this because people **kept bugging us to bring back the company"..*
*I asked him outright where he is getting his molds from.." There was always more than one mold **of many kits Aurora did..Some we still have , some RM is doing for us, and some we are getting remade here, with original kits I own, and we are having the molds cut HERE in the USA, not overseas"..The delay right now in the first kits coming out, is the decals, and instruction sheets..The kits are HERE bagged and in the boxes.." we should have the instruction sheets within 10 more days or so, and the decals within two weeks..we went by the dates our the manufacturers told us, and I am learning now that that is not always reliable"..the decals and instruction sheets are being made by seperate companies..*
*In addition, if his information can be reliable..we are in for some VERY pleasant surprises on future releases as far as Aurora reissues..he has some grand plans, that he asked me not to discuss just yet.." I have 3 or 4 of every kit Aurora made.." And he does plan to repop some that PL *
*was advised against doing..In any case..My two cents..I'm looking forward to the gladiators and Jesse James myself..since I'm not a military guy, or CAR guy..His first issues are going to be the vertijet, and the two Triplanes..*
*and for what its worth..he was very pleasant, and verfy confident and sounded like he himself is looking forward to it all as well...*


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I told you not to hold your breath! 
Now take a DEEP Breath and repeat after me!
I'll believe that it's true, when I see real kits, on real shelves, in real stores!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Well, Mr Metzner..if you noted, I DID say "for what it worth"..and in addition..Michael tells me that he comes into my area periodically , and is looking forward to seeing my built up collection..and the reason he comes into may area, is that he has some of his manufacturing for the kits done in a nearby town, so its going to be easy for me to drop over there and see whats being done, with his permission, which he already gave..and I will DO MY best to make SURE he doesnt ""Upscale" any original reissues they have in mind!..


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

OK, OK, you're going to love this.

I wrote to info (at) AuroraPlastics and asked "Hey, it's December, any news on the model kits?"

I got an auto-reply . . .

_I will be in the Office every day, except for Thanksgiving day, until November 27th. I need surgery on November 28th and will be out recouperating until December 15th. I will answer all e-mails, before the 27th within a day and the rest, as soon as I return. 

Kind Regards,
Dr. Gennaro Giammarino, III
Vice President
Aurora Plastics Corporation
_
Are we to assume that Dr. GG is the only one running the shop?

What's the next excuse? Dog ate all the instruction sheets? All molds destroyed in a terrible train wreck?

I wait with baited breath.

Jim


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Zathros said:


> *..The kits are HERE bagged and in the boxes.." we should have the instruction sheets within 10 more days or so, **...*


Too bad he can't share any pictures of all those bagged kits. That would put some of this discussion to rest!

Seeing is believing!

MMM


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Fingers crossed! I'm looking forward to the Solar powered space station/Star Probe reissue if this is all genuine.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Speaking of holding breath; ThrushCentral, have you heard anything differently from Dr. GG?


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

*I need surgery on November 28th and will be out recouperating until December 15th.*I'm not surprised....other than the fact, he was deathly ill and needed surgery back in LAPCO days (too). I was more surprised that "they're back" and still alive and kicking (Us again!)...and re-doing this nightmare all over again.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

ShadOAB said:


> *I need surgery on November 28th and will be out recouperating until December 15th.*I'm not surprised....other than the fact, he was deathly ill and needed surgery back in LAPCO days (too). I was more surprised that "they're back" and still alive and kicking (Us again!)...and re-doing this nightmare all over again.


But you have to admit, it's sorta fun to sit on the sideline and watch it happen.

If we get kits, great. Otherwise, it's like watching a Warner Brothers cartoon.

Jim


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

True...not getting involved in the hype...makes this--not the nightmare it was. But it must be for some of the "new"...to all this crap.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

This is the 1st I've heard of them getting scamed for 250,000 the first time around. The story I heard was they went out of business the first time because the founder found out he was dying from cancer, and needed all his money for treatments. I'm glad he got better, hopefully the cancer hasnt returned. I'll wait and see, hopefully he'll get well and they will make all these new kits...


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

DR. GG is a nice guy to talk with and write to. I'm glad he is relatively healthy now. He sounds very upbeat about the new company. Let's see what comes about. We have nothing to lose.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

We can only hope (or at least keep our fingers crossed). The worst that can happen is kit suppliers who really are in business get more of our money.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I've got a date with Charlize Theron this Friday night.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> But you have to admit, it's sorta fun to sit on the sideline and watch it happen.


 :hat: 

It's almost like a class on "How _not_ too scam prospective clients."


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Zorro said:


> I've got a date with Charlize Theron this Friday night.


Trade you my Aurora Plastics Corp. stock! Will throw in my Burger Chef stock, too. No, that's actually worth more.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Zathros said:


> *..The kits are HERE bagged and in the boxes.." we should have the instruction sheets within 10 more days or so, and the decals within two weeks..*


Isn't that what they said about those Fokkers the first time around?
Only they were waiting for the boxes for those.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

It took a few years to get the boxes in , might take a few more for the decals...


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Good Idea, about pics of the bagged and boxed kits..I will call him and ask him to E-mail me some , if he can..Again..I am NOT saying I believe TOTALLY everything he told me as well...but..I'm just going to sit back myself, and see what happens..I did tell him that the hobby collector world is not all that confident about any of this..he didnt seem too concerned about that , and simply said that will change once the kits begin to hit the market...lol..who knows??again..Time will tell..I just had to call them to see what they would say...


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

Instruction sheets are what, two-sided and folded 11 x 17 sheets? I'm reasonably sure I could get the job done at Kinko's overnight and ship them out in the morning. A Corps reps, feel free to contact me at this user account.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zorro said:


> I've got a date with Charlize Theron this Friday night.


 Ask her if I left my watch there last week, willya? I can't find it.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Scheisseler said:


> Instruction sheets are what, two-sided and folded 11 x 17 sheets? I'm reasonably sure I could get the job done at Kinko's overnight and ship them out in the morning. A Corps reps, feel free to contact me at this user account.


They'd have to have something to copy if they go to Kinko's. Air comes out as white, when you copy it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No, black. You have to leave the cover open if you want to copy air...


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Hmm, lets see... If I wanted to get a model of the Convair X FY-1 VTO "POGO". Should I wait for the one from "plastics A corp." that will be a resin recast. Or should I wait for the one coming from Lindberg. 

http://www.lindberg-models.com/air_model70536.html

Wow! That's a tough choice!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Aw, come on, Doc, wait for the A-boys! They just played the "Made in the U.S.A" card...they wouldn't lie about a thing like that!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Two or three photos of bagged kits - whatever was described in that email - would put this whole thing to rest. EVERY other modern kit company has put out "teasers" of one kind or another. If they (I refuse to call them "Aurora" at this point) have product they'd have given someone an actual peek inside the box by now.

I still say it's one big chain-jerk.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Ask her if I left my watch there last week, willya? I can't find it.


I saw her last night John and you _WOULDN'T BELIEVE_ where I found your watch


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I saw her last night John and you _WOULDN'T BELIEVE_ where I found your watch


Was my cubic zirconium, real diamelle ring snagged on the watch? If so, that's the second time!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:lol:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

phrankenstign said:


> Was my cubic zirconium, real diamelle ring snagged on the watch? If so, that's the second time!



_OUCH! THAT's_ what cut me!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The Lindberg Pogo kit will come from a company the seems to be able to put Real kits on Real shelves in Real stores!
What a concept!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Dave Metzner said:


> The Lindberg Pogo kit will come from a company the seems to be able to put Real kits on Real shelves in Real stores!
> What a concept!


Dang! That idea is just crazy enough to work!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

> Hmm, lets see... If I wanted to get a model of the Convair X FY-1 VTO "POGO". Should I wait for the one from "plastics A corp." that will be a resin recast. Or should I wait for the one coming from Lindberg.
> 
> http://www.lindberg-models.com/air_model70536.html
> 
> Wow! That's a tough choice!


AWWWW! You HAD to say that! now A-Corp is probably going to sue Lindberg for using their ideas!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

> I saw her last night John and you WOULDN'T BELIEVE where I found your watch!


Is it in the same place as Larry David Gordon's Cell Phone?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I've canceled my date with Charlize Theron.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Chicken.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Damned straight! I wasn't planning on no treasure hunt!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Zorro said:


> I've canceled my date with Charlize Theron.


I would not mind taking care of your left-overs....whats her number?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

ShadOAB said:


> They'd have to have something to copy if they go to Kinko's. Air comes out as white, when you copy it.


And what A Corp. has been feeding us for the last few months comes out brown, on a color copier.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Duck Fink said:


> I would not mind taking care of your left-overs....whats her number?


 Ten!!


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

Do ya hear it? Do ya hear CSN&Y in the background?

"We have all been here before".

:lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I thought that was a Vorlon.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

And Aurora Plastics Corporation is STILL dead.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wasn't there supposed to be another meeting and all answers answered on April 1, 2008?
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Do you mean April Fools Day? I can't really see anything more happening with them at this point in time. If they were serious, we'd have had updates.

Chris.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Remember the prediction someone made on this board way back that the whole new "A" affair (minus Zathros) was just a prank? I believe that person was right after all.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

frankenstyrene reminded us:


> Remember the prediction someone made on this board way back that the whole new "A" affair (minus Zathros) was just a prank? I believe that person was right after all.


But, what about that shipping box full of Fokkers?
That makes for a pretty expensive joke.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

They could have been leftover Fokkers from the sixties...you know what they say...Once a Fokker...
Mcdee


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

WOW! Now we're not just satisfied beating dead horses, we're digging up the buried ones to beat 'em some MORE!!!:tongue:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Wisdom says that when you find you are riding a dead horse, it's best to dismount. However, sometimes we seem to try other ways of dealing with dead horses, including
1 Buying a stronger whip
2 Changing riders
3 Saying things like"This is how we've always ridden this horse"
4 Appointing a committee to study the horse
5 Arranging visits to see how others ride dead horses
6 Increasing dead horse riding skills
7Appointing a focus team to revive the dead horse
8 Comparing the state of dead horses in todays environment
9 Changing the requirements, declaring "This horse is not dead!"
10Harnessing several dead horses together for increased speed
11 Declaring "Nohorse is too dead to beat"
12 Providing additional funding to increase the dead horses performance
13 Declaring the horse is "Better, faster, and cheaper dead"
14 Starting up a forum to find more uses for dead horses


Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

which reminds me...Why did the Pony drink cough syrup?.....
........Ans: Because he was a little Horse :jest::lol::roll::tongue::jest:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

:jest::lol::tongue::jest::hat::freak:

Chris.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Must've been a slow day on the BB. You guys just HAD to dredge this up again.......
At the risk of being a horses _ss. I'm going to repeat what I've said from day one.......
I'll believe that the the new Aurora or A Corps or whatever they want to call themselves today is for real when I walk into my local friendly hobby store and find their new kits on the shelves!
I'm betting that the reason they haven't got the Fokker kits out is that they've run out of money....that the reason they're waiting for decals is that they don't have cash to pay for having decals printed!
I told you all not to get your hopes up! Now I'm going to go find my moderator's hat and keychain and a big shovel to re-bury this poor dead pony along with that empty cough syrup bottle!


----------

